# Recued Viszla Behaior Problems! AHHH!



## Tanman (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi!

Two months ago my family rescued a 9 month old Viszla named Tanner. He is very sweet. However, he has recently started acting very aggressively toward our 7 year old son and a neighborhood boy who is 10. Tanner has been in the home with the boys since his very first day with us and has never done anything but shower them with kisses. The boys are very gentle with Tanner. He seems to have issues with a few of their toys though. He doesn't like a particular Nerf rifle (just seeing the gun-not shooting it) and my other son was playing with a Starwars figure making soft "flying" noises (like the letter F sound). He was not even near Tanner and he snapped at him. In fact, he wouldn't let the boy who had been holding the Nerf gun walk away from him. Even after the gun had been put away for hours. The boy never pointed the gun at Tanner...he was merely passing through the kitchen with it on his way to the backyard. Tanner followed him around snapping and barking at him until I put him in his crate.

I was hoping some of you veteran V owners could shed some light on this or maybe give me some advice on how to rehabilitate poor Tanner. I'd hate to put him through re-homing again 

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

We also rescued a Vizsla and haven't had aggression problems. BUT, he is fearful of certain noises and if you move your hands suddenly in the air he cowers so we are assuming he has been struck. No one knows what a rescue has been through previously that may make them fearful or aggressive. Not sure on a course of action but there are a lot of people with experience on this forum that I'm sure will chime in.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

I'm going to agree with Emily. I think it's less about the boys and more about the movements and the noises the toys are making. My Flynn is not a rescue but he used to lunge and bark at kids on skateboards - he didn't like the movement and the noise. Over the years, it bothers him less but sometimes he still reacts. 

I would not have the kids play with those toys around him, for now. You could also put the toy near Tanner and let him investigate it a bit so that he will learn it's not something to be afraid of.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

It may be a Vizsla mix. I am *not* trying to hurt your feelings, if it were a Vizsla your job would be easier. 
It happens all the time... rescues are best left to experienced dog owners. My friend specializes in rescuing Goldens. He is experienced with anxiety and to a lesser degree, aggression issues.

www.leerburg.com they understand problem dogs and are are a safe introduction to problem dogs. Remember, your safety comes first.

Good luck, 
all the best, if you follow trough it will be a golden experience for you and your dog.


----------



## SerCopper (Nov 1, 2011)

I'd say it is a mix and perhaps not even a vizsla at all. I have a friend with a redbone coonhound mix that looks identical to your pup. Not that it matters. I think you have gotten some good advise already. Let the dog investigate the toys on his own so he realizes they aren't a problem. 

Also my friends dog does not like any loud noises what-so-ever.


----------



## iwant2fish (Aug 14, 2012)

Regardless of origin, he needs to know that this is unacceptable. What I would do is try and recreate the scenario, perhaps with adults if it scares the kids, but this time have him on a short leash. As soon as he starts to exhibit the behavior give him a firm (but not painful!) tug. Repeat this until he stops. Use enough force to not hurt him, but let him know you mean business. If he continues, I would have someone else hold the short leash and get between him and what is upsetting him. Walk towards him, get in his space and use your knees to give him a nudge as he is exhibiting the behavior. Nudge him away from the direction of what's upsetting him. He should turn, back down and eventually lay down. Don't yell at him, but you can give him a firm "no" if you want too. Do the movements and show him you are the boss and that you don't approve. 

Additionally, the first thing I teach a dog to do is to sit. While teaching them, I use the "sit" command verbally, but also snap my fingers and point to the ground. Eventually they learn to do it without the voice command, just the snap and point. Whenever my dogs are getting out of hand, I just get in front of them, snap my fingers and point to the ground. They stop the behavior and sit. If you can teach him this, then it will come in handy with this and any future behavioral issue you may have.

I don't agree with putting a dog in its crate for behavioral issues. His crate should be his "happy place". Others may disagree, but it's just my 2 cents.

Good luck with his training!!


----------

